# Uber driver carjacked on Cleveland's east side



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.newsnet5.com/news/local-...uber-driver-carjacked-on-clevelands-east-side

CLEVELAND - A 75-year-old Uber driver was robbed of his car, cell phone and wallet on Cleveland's east side early Wednesday morning.

The driver was dispatched to Gas USA at E. 123rd Street and St. Clair Avenue by an Uber rider at around 2:30 a.m. When he arrived, the man who ordered the car got in and directed the driver just three buildings down on E. 123rd Street, where a woman got into the car and asked the driver if he "wanted to have a good time."

The driver refused, and the male passenger took his keys and went through his pockets, taking his wallet and cell phone.

The man then took the car, driving north on E. 123rd Street.

The driver walked back to Gas USA, where he called 911.

The car is a 2013 black Honda hatchback with license plate FZC 7127. A specific description of the suspect was not provided by police. Anyone with information about the whereabouts of the car or this incident is asked to contact Fifth District investigators at 216-623-5518.


----------



## Kevin Loughin (Aug 10, 2015)

My car's a 5-speed manual. I wonder how far he would have gotten?


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Not saying the guy deserved it, but East Cleveland, especially at 2:30 AM, is very much not a wise choice for accepting a pickup. Curious if the "rider" had any sort of rating. I never declined a trip because of location or the perceived ethnicity of the rider's name, but I also never got anything in that area.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It might have been a chop shop hijacking. Many of these Japanese badge buggies are worth more in pieces than they are in one piece. Still, too bad for the driver. Double shame on them for picking on an old guy. He was probably just trying to supplement his Social Security.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

If sure like to know if that Rider had provided accurate information to a Uber about his identity. According to Uber, they should be able to give the authorities this guys name, address, credit card number, phone number. I wonder. Can we count on Uber to screen the customer accounts for accuracy? If in this case they did not, this drivers got a good case against Uber for falsely representing that the accounts are accurately screened and safe.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

So since the driver swap... Did the driver 1* the new driver? That'll teach him a lesson!!!

They are all concerned about pax security taking a TNC ride, now, where's the security of the drivers?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> So since the driver swap... Did the driver 1* the new driver? That'll teach him a lesson!!!
> 
> They are all concerned about pax security taking a TNC ride, now, where's the security of the drivers?


Driver safety won't come until one of we women drivers get assaulted.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

http://m.washingtontimes.com/multimedia/collection/best-concealed-carry-handguns/


----------



## twinwillow (Oct 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Double shame on them for picking on an old guy. He was probably just trying to supplement his Social Security.


I'm also an "old guy" (76) trying to supplement my Social Security check. That SS check is exactly why I *never* feel the need to work the early morning "bar shift".


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I won't pick up from East Cleveland once the sun goes down. The few times that I did turned out to be drug dealers. It was 2:30 a.m. on a weekday, that alone is suspicious.


----------



## DerBaron (Dec 9, 2015)

driverco said:


> Why would anyone pick up in that area at that time geez times is tough, email address & prepaid credit card all it takes for an account most riders using nicknames & alias at this point, everyone know by now 90% of rides 9pm-4am are drug dealers, prostitutes, and drunks Uber is keeping drunk drivers off the road while making it cheap & safe for Pimps & drug dealers to move product


If Uber is allowing criminals to set up rider accounts with burner phones, fake email addresses and prepaid credit cards, this house of cards will come crashing down soon.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

I've always wished that they would force users to enter a password to use the app so if a phone is stolen, the criminal could not use it victimize a driver and get a car. Seems like a simple step to take


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

The story is the pax pinged with a stolen cell phone.


----------



## hotrodzoomguy (Jan 2, 2016)

The passengers should have to supply a picture as well.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

hotrodzoomguy said:


> The passengers should have to supply a picture as well.


Yes.

They have pictures of drivers on file, make it mandatory pax identify themselves as well.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

If uber gave a crap about us, they would make their apps secure, but they don't so they won't. It seems like any app that has a credit card available for use should be secure anyway.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Kevin Loughin said:


> My car's a 5-speed manual. I wonder how far he would have gotten?


Good one. It's like if you put just an iPad or an iPhone on the dashboard, you increase the probability of your parked car getting broken into. But if you put 20 books that cost you $600 there, nothing will likely happen. People, especially criminals, are less likely to use those.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

DerBaron said:


> If Uber is allowing criminals to set up rider accounts with burner phones, fake email addresses and prepaid credit cards, this house of cards will come crashing down soon.


Traditional cabs accept cash. All rides with TNCs are electronically recorded. All TNCs ride details, PU pts, routes, days and times, destinations etc., like every phone call and text mssg, are all saved permanently. These records will be very useful in coming years for law enforcement to build their case against some criminals, especially the retail segment of the illegal drug industry. (On the contrary, I think for the B2B, i.e., importer-to-wholesaler, as well as the wholesaler-to-retailer markets, they are generally financially able to afford their own mode of transportation, thereby eschewing TNC service).


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

DerBaron said:


> If Uber is allowing criminals to set up rider accounts with burner phones, fake email addresses and prepaid credit cards, this house of cards will come crashing down soon.


Based on what? I don't see mobile carriers under scrutiny for making burner phones so easily accessible.


----------

